# Osage Orange (Bois D'Arc) for driftwood?



## Phil Joines (Dec 31, 2006)

I have some roots from an Osage Orange (down here they call it Bois D'Arc) that died 30 years ago. I'd like to use them for "driftwood". There is just the heart wood, the sap wood rotted off long ago. Would the chemicals that prevent rot in the wood cause any problems?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I don't know exactly. But to be sure, make sure you clean it and boil it real well to remove the bulk of the chemicals (if there are any harmful to begin with).

-John N.


----------



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

Phil:
I am not familiar with the wood you are contemplating putting in your tank. However, the natural preservative that must exist in the wood does cause me to think of cedar. Cedar has natural preservation qualities that make it an extremely good exterior construction material. For that reason alone I would not even consider putting cedar in a tank. Similarly, I would question putting the wood your contemplating using in a tank.
Vic


----------



## irish (Aug 12, 2006)

vic46 said:


> Phil:
> I am not familiar with the wood you are contemplating putting in your tank. However, the natural preservative that must exist in the wood does cause me to think of cedar. Cedar has natural preservation qualities that make it an extremely good exterior construction material. For that reason alone I would not even consider putting cedar in a tank. Similarly, I would question putting the wood your contemplating using in a tank.
> Vic


Now thats funny, I have never heard of anyone having problems with cedar in their tanks. Including myself. Please elaborate.

Irish


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

This was discussed many months ago, and I think we kinda agreed that cedar and similar woods would not be harmful in a tank. Fresh sap from many trees could be a problem, but cured wood - wood that is dried out - which has been well soaked in water, shouldn't release any chemicals that are dangerous to fish and plants. I think the anti-rotting chemicals in certain woods are enclosed inside the cells of the wood, not available to be leached out. Perhaps someone with more knowledge of wood will correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> This was discussed many months ago, and I think we kinda agreed that cedar and similar woods would not be harmful in a tank. Fresh sap from many trees could be a problem, but cured wood - wood that is dried out - which has been well soaked in water, shouldn't release any chemicals that are dangerous to fish and plants.


 I've got a bunch of cedar in my tanks and never had any problems. It was all well aged prior to going into the tank.


----------

